# I put music in my website..should I.??



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

I just finished making my website in dreamweaver...i want to know if its slow in other computers or if its cool...any feedback too..about the music or no music..i put the option to press play before it starts


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Fresh_Society said:


> I just finished making my website in dreamweaver...i want to know if its slow in other computers or if its cool...any feedback too..about the music or no music..i put the option to press play before it starts


Link doesn't work, well it does but doesn't show your site.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

That can be annoying. If you have music have the option for them to play a music player. It seams very 1995 and kind of tacky I think. A music player is cool but you may turn people off if they don't like your style.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

but the style meets the theme and type of clothing i sell


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

IYFGraphics said:


> Link doesn't work, well it does but doesn't show your site.


your supposed to type it out cuzi dont want spam later from google.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

No music. People listen to their own music so blaring your music at them is a bad first impression and will result in people leaving your site. 

Secondly, it sounds like you got some bad information regarding links. You WANT people to link to your website from theirs. This will increase your search engine ranking. Read this for some more basics.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

No on the music, it really has a tendency of turning off potential customers. When I go to a site that I am interested in and their is music the first thing i look for is the off button.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't like music on sites either. I may like the shirt or whatever i plan to buy but not necessarily their taste in music so it is best not offend anyone and kill the music. Just because you feel the music fits the theme of the site does not mean everyone will agree


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

No for the music. Increases load time in most cases and most just turn it off.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

No. Bad idea.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

I went over this in another thread the other day..

Why do you want to subject your potential customers to listen to music they might not like? This is simply driving customers away.

It doesn't matter if YOU think it fits your image or style, let your customer determine what the style is. You don't want to box yourself into an even smaller group of potentials.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Fr4nk13 said:


> I went over this in another thread the other day..
> 
> Why do you want to subject your potential customers to listen to music they might not like? This is simply driving customers away.
> 
> It doesn't matter if YOU think it fits your image or style, let your customer determine what the style is. You don't want to box yourself into an even smaller group of potentials.


I agree, a better place for music that goes with your branding would be in videos on your site. Still you probably want something that would be suitable for a wider range audience so not to hang or date yourself. Most retail stores do have music while you shop and it is targeted to the demographic. This is why I may feel more comfortable in UrbaN Outfitters and cant stand abercrombie. Either way when the underground hits retail its now sub-mainstream and no longer cool.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

In design school we learned that there are very few instances that you use music on a website. The risk of driving your customer away versus the reward of them actually liking your music is too great. In this instance the music is optional which further distracts them from the main goal of them being on your site which is buying merch.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

First thing I do when I come to a site with music is look for some means on the site to disable it. Yes I can mute my PC, but if the music can't be muted on the site itself I leave immediately. Same thing goes with ridiculous FLASH versions of the page. If I can't get to straight HTML or simple no nonsense CSS, I don't spend a lot of time there.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Neon Bible said:


> I agree, a better place for music that goes with your branding would be in videos on your site. Still you probably want something that would be suitable for a wider range audience so not to hang or date yourself. Most retail stores do have music while you shop and it is targeted to the demographic. This is why I may feel more comfortable in UrbaN Outfitters and cant stand abercrombie. Either way when the underground hits retail its now sub-mainstream and no longer cool.


Exactly.. The difference, however, between retail stores and websites (in regards to music) is that retail stores usually have music as a background noise behind normal conversation, interaction and general hustle and bustle of stores. In other words, you're already experiencing a lot of auditory stimulation.

When visiting a website, you're most often in the comfort of your own home, in an environment that doesn't normally have as much background noise. When you open a website in such an environment, you're almost fixated on the noise coming from your speakers, as apposed to that sound being a compliment to your surroundings.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Music, negative.


----------



## saucewear (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree. I am not much of a fan of going to sites that have music on them. More often than not, it scares the crap out of me. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

I gotta be honest, I hate sites with music players that automatically come up. I even hate myspace pages like that! Music, sounds, flash and tricked upness has me leaving a site within the first 30 secs. When it comes down to it, all the viewer needs is clean layout and obvious links. You can make any "plain" site dynamic, if it's simple, clean and easy to navigate.

Thats just my 2 cents...

http://furfaceboy.com


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

Its like nobody here read my original post...!! I said i disabled it and have the play option only if the visitor chooses to play it.!!! Ive already heard about all that other talk music being bad....anyways i think that putting your personal favorite music does not work ...instead i put a nice calm track that goes along with the theme...if ive picked a demographic why would i want to widen my audience and appeal to a wider audience rather then my demographics and staying true to my roots of business??!!


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Because you'll make more money.......


Edit: 

Also, there's no reason to get butt hurt over it.. especially since you asked for opinions.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally don't mind the music but a lot of people will tell you to take it off because they are already listening to music.

I would say if they have to hit play before it starts you would be fine


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah ill make money at the cost of loosing my original demographics just to attract and appeal to new audiences..im no sellout ..its called going "POP" in the music industry.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

And in the business industry, it's called turning a profit.

I'm not saying you should turn your back on your original intended market, I'm just saying it's smart to not shut the door in other people's faces.

If you wanted to make it exclusive, print 25 shirts, then close your doors. It'd be crazy exclusive then.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

just look at "edhardy"..he started opening allot of doors and now everyone thinks he's wack and im talking about Christian Audigier


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Look how much money he made in the process.

I understand that "selling out" isn't admirable to a lot of people.. And I'm not suggesting you do so.. I'm just saying that you'd probably get a lot more business. Basically what you're doing now is saying "No, you're not one of us, I don't want you wearing my shirts"

That's a fantastic business model. /sarcasm


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you that the bottom line is to make money. But by playing "OPTIONAL" music with a play button first if they want to;my demographic listens to this type of music and has no lyrics just instrumental is not gonna exclude anybody. I was just amazed on how 17 posts had nothing to do with what i posted and yes i do care about their opinions, its just that none of them helped since they weren't related with what i posted.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Fresh_Society said:


> Yeah I agree with you that the bottom line is to make money. But by playing "OPTIONAL" music with a play button first if they want to;my demographic listens to this type of music and has no lyrics just instrumental is not gonna exclude anybody. I was just amazed on how 17 posts had nothing to do with what i posted and yes i do care about their opinions, its just that none of them helped since they weren't related with what i posted.


No pop ups. If you have a play list that matches your demographic then thats fine. Try to keep it as a separate player and relevant to your market and your brand. As a life style brand music and culture go hand and hand but personal taste may vary within. Try to keep it more of a collaborate with artist, but understand even with your small niche market audience you may bottle neck a range of taste and try not to turn anyone off. If your music sucks to someone else you will never know it, but even some may love it and your mom may think you are cool.

Your track sounds like a 30 second loop and does not show a playlist...


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah its just an instrumental..i didnt want to put the artists original because not every body likes the artist but the beat itself sometimes.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Those 17 posts were more than relevant. You asked for opinions and you got them.


----------



## gearbranders (Oct 16, 2009)

Optional music probably isn't bad. For others reading this thread who might be considering auto-starting music on their website, think about those visitors who might be viewing your website from a cubicle at work. It's quite embarrassing to have music suddenly blare out loud from your speakers, alerting everyone around you that you probably aren't working. Those people will leave your site pretty quickly, which means they probably won't buy anything.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's some feedback: 

1. Music player, it's fine if it doesn't autoplay. Most people don't click to turn on music, but I like the track!

2. Consider making your category text larger, or use buttons. 

3. One product is nowhere near enough to launch a brand, but I see you're working on it. 

4. For the one product that is available, consider putting together a description. What does "Break the Chains of Power" mean? Where did you get inspiration for the design, etc. 

5. For contact, use real contact information. How do I email you? Do you have a facebook page? 

6. Consider adding FAQ, terms of use, shipping info, etc. You say free shipping, what method? How long does free shipping take?


----------



## ReganSmithClarke (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree with most comments, music on websites is a big turn-off. The first thing I do is try to figure out how to shut it off (this is pretty annoying IMO).

I'd recommend avoiding this hassle all together and placing your time and energy elsewhere.


----------



## CKH (Apr 28, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> Link doesn't work, well it does but doesn't show your site.


I don't like the music on websites, it annoys me.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

I do like how NPR features selected artist on their website where you can listen to a diverse amount of indie bands.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

chobay said:


> Here's some feedback:
> 
> 1. Music player, it's fine if it doesn't autoplay. Most people don't click to turn on music, but I like the track!
> 
> ...


FINALLY thank you this is what i was looking for not those other comments about auto-playing music when in fact the music was optional..Again thank you this is good constructive feedback.


----------

